# Road to MONSTRO 2022



## MONSTRO (Jan 4, 2022)

Today 3 January 2022 i will begin a huge off season to make my biggest transformation ever . The goal is to get as big and freak as possible in the less amount of time 
Weight 103,7kg 
Height 165cm 

Cycle :
Test E 
Deca 
Anadrol
HGH 10ius post workout Evalpharm 
Humalog

Training 5x week DC training / Dorian style 
Cardio fasted 30min every day 
Sleep 9 hours + 1 hour nap 
Diet : 400gr protein , 700gr carbs , 80gr fat


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

Look forward to following your progress. Thanks for the journey! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

In before he plugs his GH hookup.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 4, 2022)

Good luck on your journey and looking forward to the shillage (sarcasm).


----------



## Snachito (Jan 4, 2022)

After this you'll not be a Monstro you'll be a MONSTROTE!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Good luck on your journey and looking forward to the shillage (sarcasm).


i'd never expect that from you (sic)!


----------



## TomJ (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> In before he plugs his GH hookup.


he already did lol


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

There’s a lot of jealous queens here…
[Edit] - every single time my man wants to post something you all attach him. I think you all shill more for him. For once can we here @UGBB hear this guy out and let us make up our own mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> he already did lol


Apparently I was in too late. He’s just getting right to it these days.

It used to be that he’d at least lube up and wait a few pages.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> There’s a lot of jealous queens here…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


His sole purpose in posting is to plug whatever GH connection he’s currently working with.

It gets old.

He has a fantastic physique, but every post will eventually turn to selling GH.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> His sole purpose in posting is to plug whatever GH connection he’s currently working with.
> 
> It gets old.
> 
> He has a fantastic physique, but every post will eventually turn to selling GH.



But isn’t that what we are all doing? 

[edit] - that inquiring about and discussing a product 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> But isn’t that what we are all doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Selling GH?  I’m not. 

Besides, everyone knows that there’s no reason to buy anything other than *Evalpharm*.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

Sorry, edited it to cover intent. See previous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Selling GH? I’m not.
> 
> Besides, everyone knows that there’s no reason to buy anything other than *Evalpharm*.



Case in point. You proved my point. You have your preference and you just pushed it. I get it. Now move on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Sorry, edited it to cover intent. See previous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’ll make you a deal since I’m a reasonable man: if he stops plugging his hookup in every thread and contributes like a normal person, I will stop busting his balls. 

Deal?


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Case in point. You proved my point. You have your preference and you just pushed it. I get it. No move on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was making fun of him. I’ve never even used GH — my plug was satire.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’ll make you a deal since I’m a reasonable man: if he stops plugging his hookup in every thread and contributes like a normal person, I will stop busting his balls.
> 
> Deal?



I haven’t seen him plug anything. I’ve seen meso guys plug him more than they claim he plugs a product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I was making fun of him. I’ve never even used GH — my plug was satire.



I don’t know that and I don’t know him either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I haven’t seen him plug anything. I’ve seen meso guys plug him more than they claim he plugs a product.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


hes literally plugging his source in the first post


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I don’t know that and I don’t know him either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He mentioned his connection in his opening post. That’s why I used the GH brand that I did in my comment 

I’m not just going at the guy for no reason. He has a long history of doing what he does.

He is a fucking beast, though.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> hes literally plugging his source in the first post


i saw it. but i don't think that conversation is stagnant.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’ll make you a deal since I’m a reasonable man: if he stops plugging his hookup in every thread and contributes like a normal person, I will stop busting his balls.
> 
> Deal?


LOL - you really dislike this man...WOW


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> LOL - you really dislike this man...WOW


Naw man, I just bust his balls.  I don’t hate the guy or anything. 

He seems like an alright guy when he’s just posting about lifting etc.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> But isn’t that what we are all doing?
> 
> [edit] - that inquiring about and discussing a product
> 
> ...


He’s literally been on almost every forum doing it. He got banned on ProMuscle for making multiple fake accounts he was responding to pushing some gh brand. I’ll guarantee he creates fake accounts here and responds to himself


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s literally been on almost every forum doing it. He got banned on ProMuscle for making multiple fake accounts he was responding to pushing some gh brand. I’ll guarantee he creates fake accounts here and responds to himself


He got banned on ASF for a time as well and I'm sure he's done something like that there. Mods here would catch that sort of thing no doubt.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 4, 2022)

@MONSTRO you laugh at my comment you shill but I can literally just post screen shots. If you’d like.


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @MONSTRO you laugh at my comment you shill but I can literally just post screen shots. If you’d like.


You can do what you want bro. You are free . I have nothing to hide. I love this sport more than you and im not here to criticize others . if you dont know me how can you criticize me ? Jealous . Instead of losing your time here criticizing go work your ass off and do diet to get a better self confidence . Frustrated people react like al of you . Fight for your goals and be proud of you , if you do that you dont have time to came here criticize a true bodybuilder like me that loves this more than you love yourself .


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 4, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> You can do what you want bro. You are free . I have nothing to hide. I love this sport more than you and im not here to criticize others . if you dont know me how can you criticize me ? Jealous . Instead of losing your time here criticizing go work your ass off and do diet to get a better self confidence . Frustrated people react like al of you . Fight for your goals and be proud of you , if you do that you dont have time to came here criticize a true bodybuilder like me that loves this more than you love yourself .


😂 you’re a shill. It’s your MO. Jealous of what? An old man who goes around forums and shills? A true bodybuilder? I mean I’m not a competitor if that’s what you mean. I also didn’t sell my soul to any underground lab that would give me free drugs. I’m also not 50 years old blasting grams of gear trying to get that elusive pro card.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 4, 2022)

You don’t come to these forums with the intention to help. You don’t talk about training or diet. You push a certain brand of drugs and that’s it.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 4, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> You can do what you want bro. You are free . I have nothing to hide. I love this sport more than you and im not here to criticize others . if you dont know me how can you criticize me ? Jealous . Instead of losing your time here criticizing go work your ass off and do diet to get a better self confidence . Frustrated people react like al of you . Fight for your goals and be proud of you , if you do that you dont have time to came here criticize a true bodybuilder like me that loves this more than you love yourself .



Most of us love the sport and alot of us realize it’s also a very selfish lonely sport. You do you man but realize we all are going to look the same when we are old and broken you aren’t any different. At the end of the day what did you build for yourself was it a empire did you leave your kids something to be proud of did you have kids . Or do you die a man that did nothing for anybody and creating nothing. It’s easy to have your head in the sand and talk shit saying your best but what makes you the best your big ripped what else do you bring to the table do  you have any valuable skills. Not ragging on you man but life isn’t all about bodybuilding.


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 4, 2022)

When someone criticize someone without now him as a person in real life trying to be better or superior only shows your personlity , kind of person you are . 

Tell me if you ever see me criticizing someone on forums ? no because my life is more than enough , im not worried about your life . 

Take time for your wife , kids and family and be a better person.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 4, 2022)

The world revolves around constructive criticism man how can anybody ever get a different perspective on life if they aren’t criticized. If you feel  like you’re being offended and personally attacked that’s another thing and if I offended you I’m  am truly sorry this is a BBIng forum and I wouldn’t expect you to talk about anything else I just hope you have a plan B for if and when your body decides to say no more gear,yo-yo diets and the stress of heavyweights. Other than that I think you have a great physique and I wish you the best and I hope you do achieve your dreams and goals.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 4, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> When someone criticize someone without now him as a person in real life trying to be better or superior only shows your personlity , kind of person you are .
> 
> Tell me if you ever see me criticizing someone on forums ? no because my life is more than enough , im not worried about your life .
> 
> Take time for your wife , kids and family and be a better person.


I’m not criticizing you personally. I’m criticizing you pushing a random brand of gh every forum you join. 
I’ve told you this before: you have an awesome physique buddy. You have to have a lot of knowledge and you could be a credit to any forum out there if you’d post in depth about training and diet. You mentioned you’re doing a Dorian/DC hybrid. Post it up and explain the why. Post up your diet and explain your philosophy on it. People could learn a ton from you. I just think you actually have something to offer that you haven’t yet


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> ... You mentioned you’re doing a Dorian/DC hybrid. Post it up and explain the why.


I would like to hear about this!!


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> I would like to hear about this!!


Me too. Sounds like my cup of tea.


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Naw man, I just bust his balls.  I don’t hate the guy or anything.
> 
> He seems like an alright guy when he’s just posting about lifting etc.


I agree with you it's very disengenous to converse with someone who has alterrior motives. Like chatting with a source of you think about it.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 5, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I agree with you it's very disengenous to converse with someone who has alterrior motives. Like chatting with a source of you think about it.


I still shoot the shit with Jet Labs but we talked before he started sourcing


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I still shoot the shit with Jet Labs but we talked before he started sourcing


A sterling representative of both man and source that one. Needs no explanation and I agree. 

Still fondly recall the first time I saw a post of his and I was like "wtf the JETS a fucking JETS FAN IS TRYING TO START SOME SHIT WTF?????


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 5, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> A sterling representative of both man and source that one. Needs no explanation and I agree.
> 
> Still fondly recall the first time I saw a post of his and I was like "wtf the JETS a fucking JETS FAN IS TRYING TO START SOME SHIT WTF?????


Winnipeg Jets though. Not the garbage NY football team.


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not criticizing you personally. I’m criticizing you pushing a random brand of gh every forum you join.
> I’ve told you this before: you have an awesome physique buddy. You have to have a lot of knowledge and you could be a credit to any forum out there if you’d post in depth about training and diet. You mentioned you’re doing a Dorian/DC hybrid. Post it up and explain the why. Post up your diet and explain your philosophy on it. People could learn a ton from you. I just think you actually have something to offer that you haven’t yet


Yes you are right , i should talk more about the 3 basics , diet , training , rest . But since im not expert on all areas and training is not my best area i talk about what i have more knowledge . Im not promoting anyone here since i leave the PSL i never promote anyone without knowing quality . Now i only came here and tell truth , like im using this and works or im using that and is bad quality . When you are sponsored like me in past i have to talk everything is good on brand when in the end they send me shit quality . Never sell your soul for some free bootles of bad quality gear .

My training is 6 exercices per big muscles 3 sets but only last set to extreme failure and using drop sets, rest pause or partials to go behind failure .Small muscles i use 4 exercises , so is normaly 4 to 6 sets per muscle but behind failure . each body part only one time week, reps 6 to 8 . never train more than 3 day straight . 2 days on 1 off 3 on 1 off . 

Cardio 30min fasted every day for health and improve insulin sensitivity


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2022)

I hope you log your workouts here, I'd love to see your daily training.


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 5, 2022)

*The Dorian Yates Weekly Workout Routine*​
Monday: Shoulder, Triceps, and Abs​
*Smith machine shoulder press:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Dumbbell lateral raise:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*One arm cable lateral raise:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Dumbbell shrugs:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Cable press down:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*EZ-Bar Triceps Extensions:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Chair sit-ups:* 20 reps
*Crunches:* 20 reps
*Reverse Crunches:* 20 reps
Tuesday: Back​
*Dumbbell Pullover:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Hammer Pulldowns:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Reverse-Grip Hammer Pulldowns:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*One-Arm Dumbbell Row:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Wide-Grip Cable Row:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Barbell Deadlift:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
Wednesday: Rest (you’ll need it)​Thursday: Chest, Biceps, and Abs Day​
*Incline Barbell Bench Press:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one high intensity heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Decline Bench Press:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Incline Dumbbell Flyes (45 degrees):* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Flat Dumbbell Flyes:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Machine Chest Press:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Cable Crossover:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Incline Dumbbell Biceps Curl:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Standing EZ Bar Biceps Curl:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
The focus on this routine are chest, biceps, and abs.

Friday: Rest​Saturday: Legs​
*Leg extensions:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Leg Press:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Hack Squat:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Seated Hamstring Curl:* 2 sets of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Stiff-Legged Deadlift:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Calf Press:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
*Seated Calf Raise:* 1 set of 10-12 reps and one heavy set of 8-10 reps
Sunday: Rest​You might think that this workout routine looks easy, as he doesn’t seem to be doing that many different workouts. But you have to remember that he would push himself to failure through maximum intensity for every single exercise.

Oh, and Dorian Yates often did those routines twice a day.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> LOL - you really dislike this man...WOW


He may, but I without question, can't stand him or the countless others just like him that pollute the Community. It's getting worse, too. Now he's talking like he's learned his lesson because he says he was sent garbage product as payment.

 Wow, he promoted some garbage product after being hired by garbage people and it was all good when he and his new employer were laughing together with greed on their minds talking about the best way to separate their target marks from their money; young men with no connections who don't know any better. I'm sure he met plenty of those. Its too bad that he's gotta take the opposite side of that coin. That's us, and me in particular. 

He has yet to give me his speech about jealousy and how his love for the sport and his wanting to help the world along with competing gives him a pass for his misdeeds. Mother fucker does it with one hand going for your wallet. He's an online pick pocket with no shame.

He hasn't learned and he'll continue to do what he does. My problem is he's a wanna be Dylan Gemelli and the stable of whores he employs. They sell garbage. 

Monstro made his debut in the Community pushing a dietary supplement that he claimed worked in the weight room as it did in the lab. An infomercial long on bullshit and short on any kind of science and real world proof. A dietary supplement...a pill that put Increlex(igf-1) to shame. 

He swore up and down it was changing the landscape of bodybuilding. He was on it as were pro's in the know. Fucking liar. He'll continue to lie because once a guy like him receives a check he didn't have to punch a clock and do physical/honest work for he'll do whatever it takes to keep it coming.

Can you see Gemelli and those fucking clowns doing anything else in this world besides stealing a check? Monstro idolizes them. Just because Monstro competes and has dedicated his life to doing so doesn't give him a pass for the dirty pool he plays. Fuck that.


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 6, 2022)

The way you talk looks like you are a perfect person , because when you criticize someone you dont even know is because you are perfect and made no mistakes .


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 6, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> The way you talk looks like you are a perfect person , because when you criticize someone you dont even know is because you are perfect and made no mistakes .


What if it is all true what Biggerben just posted?


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't know Biggerben but he's been around for a while and I can't recall the last time he posted bullshit.  I don't follow his posts nor read every one of them.  All the ones I've read he tells it like it is.  

Slic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

let me say it like this so even the slow can follow ...Ben is an EAGLE  among pigeons


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 7, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> What if it is all true what Biggerben just posted?


everything he posted is 100% true. 
Mostros doesn’t even address the accusations because he can’t. He simply has the same reply about how he’s a real bodybuilder and people are haters or jealous.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> everything he posted is 100% true.
> Mostros doesn’t even address the accusations because he can’t. He simply has the same reply about how he’s a real bodybuilder and people are haters or jealous.


No was just was stating if Monstro thinks BB is wrong. I do feel BB is spot on 100% as well.


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 10, 2022)

Afer 1 week off season i got 2.5kg more


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 10, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> He may, but I without question, can't stand him or the countless others just like him that pollute the Community. It's getting worse, too. Now he's talking like he's learned his lesson because he says he was sent garbage product as payment.
> 
> Wow, he promoted some garbage product after being hired by garbage people and it was all good when he and his new employer were laughing together with greed on their minds talking about the best way to separate their target marks from their money; young men with no connections who don't know any better. I'm sure he met plenty of those. Its too bad that he's gotta take the opposite side of that coin. That's us, and me in particular.
> 
> ...


Thanks BB
Fucking preach


MONSTRO said:


> The way you talk looks like you are a perfect person , because when you criticize someone you dont even know is because you are perfect and made no mistakes .


When was the last time you went out and destroyed scammers in this community?
Or went and cut deals for guys who got seriously ficked over by scammer sources.... so they could get their products back for competitions etc?
Because @biggerben692000 has been doing that and helping mother fuckers he doesnt even know in the AAS community for years.


slicwilly2000 said:


> I don't know Biggerben but he's been around for a while and I can't recall the last time he posted bullshit.  I don't follow his posts nor read every one of them.  All the ones I've read he tells it like it is.
> 
> Slic.



Like I said above
Dide literally just helps random people and keeps guys informed
Fucking solid.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 10, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> Afer 1 week off season i got 2.5kg more


I just realized how much you look like Harley Flanagan from the. Cro-mags.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 10, 2022)

What a blast from the past this is.

MONSTRO has been getting run off boards across the internet for many, many years now. Gotta give him some morsel of credit for persisting despite widespread condemnation of his slimy behavior.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 10, 2022)

those pecs though....


----------



## MONSTRO (Jan 10, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What a blast from the past this is.
> 
> MONSTRO has been getting run off boards across the internet for many, many years now. Gotta give him some morsel of credit for persisting despite widespread condemnation of his slimy behavior.


I do what i love , i dont care about what other people tell . They dont pay my bills , they dont have my dream . And since young i never worried about others opinion , i just whant to like what i do and be happy


----------



## TomJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I just realized how much you look like Harley Flanagan from the. Cro-mags.


I get some juicy Golum vibes from Lord of the rings. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Jan 10, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> I do what i love , i dont care about what other people tell . They dont pay my bills , they dont have my dream . And since young i never worried about others opinion , i just whant to like what i do and be happy


That's lovely.

In theory.

The problem here is practical. In order to do what you love, you've consistently chosen to deceive, lie and mislead. All charlatans and snake oil salesmen fall back on this trope, and I'll be damned if you're gonna turn UGBB into a billboard for your scams.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I get some juicy Golum vibes from Lord of the rings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 10, 2022)

MONSTRO said:


> I do what i love , i dont care about what other people tell . They dont pay my bills , they dont have my dream . And since young i never worried about others opinion , i just whant to like what i do and be happy



Scamming people pays your bills.  

Slic.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 10, 2022)

who here was scammed?  i hear that @MONSTRO has scammed people.  There are more responses about him scamming people over the actual content of the subject post.  Just curious to see who can rightfully make this claim?


----------

